# Question on making ahead jalapenos



## homecook (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question. Please move if need be. I have to make 100 stuffed jalapenos for tomorrow for a cookout at my dd. Here's the recipe.

50 jalapenos, cut in half deseeded and ribs removed (a bunch of sissies)
cream cheese
cajun seasoning
garlic powder

Mix cream cheese, cajun seasoning and garlic powder together. Fill jalapeno halves. Wrap with 1/2 slice bacon. Secure with toothpick.

The question is, can I make these now for tomorrow. Do you think they will get mushy before we get them on the grill?? I usually make them the day of but I've got too much other stuff to make and wanted to save some time. Thanks for your help.

Barb


----------



## pacanis (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't see a problem with it if you stick them in the fridge in a plastic container, or maybe a cookie sheet with plastic wrap over them. I'd do it, but then I'm not a fraternal member of the food police either


----------



## homecook (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks pacanis! I'll give it a try. SIL may not even notice, at least I hope not, he's kind of picky about his jalapenos. lol I think once they're on the grill they'll crisp up well enough.

Barb


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2008)

You shouldn't have a problem doing it the day before.  They won't get soft.


----------



## KissTC (Aug 30, 2008)

As above...No probs. In fact they might even be better because it will allow the flavours to come together...almost like a marinade.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 30, 2008)

homecook said:


> ... The question is, can I make these now for tomorrow? Do you think they will get mushy before we get them on the grill??...


 
IMHO - I see no reason you can't. You're going to stuff them after cutting and seeding - so the cut side will not be exposed to air which might cause them to soften if left unstuffed for a couple of days.


----------



## homecook (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I made them all up and they're in the fridge. I can't wait til we get those on the grill. Yum!

Barb


----------

